

Alex's News Picks: June 30th - markpeterdavis
http://www.markpeterdavis.com/getventure/2009/06/alexs-news-picks-june-30th.html

======
joshu
there appears to be no content here. it's just a post with some links.

probably shouldn't submit EVERY entry from your blog.

